# Hasbean alternatives.....



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with Hasbean, never had an issue and they have a great variety of coffee.

I would just like to look further than 1 website when deciding on my months coffee order

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Where to start?







I'll go with my obvious fave. James Gourmet Coffee.

Espresso: Formula 6

Brewed coffee: various. Their Finca la Fany was used in The Brewers Cup a few weeks ago.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The list *here* should also give you some inspiration

What are your favourite tastes / aromas? Perhaps we can suggest coffees from various roasters for you to try


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Glenn,

I prefer rich chocolatey flavours, really deep and syrupy. My favourite at the minute is Hasbean's Bolivian Finca Bolinda but then another part of me loves fresh, citrus flavours that really get my taste buds buzzing.

I hope that makes sense.....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

If you want to keep trying different beans then I can recommend the CoffeeBeanShop, especially their fortnightly promotion. The only bugbear is that the parcel containing 4 packets of beans does not fit through my letterbox, but I think this affects most "larger" deliveries.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Another vote for CoffeeBeanShop from me. Always get their order the following day and like Banish says their fortnightly promotion is very good value. From what you've said you like, their beans will be right on the money for you.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm curious about the James Gourmet Formula 6. I ordered some 2 thursdays ago with some monsoon malabar, bit I've not received my order. Have emailed them and hoping for a reply tomorrow.

Credit to Steve at Hasbean though. By friday I was fed up and wanted coffee for the weekend. I endless at about 11:30 to see if it was too late for an order. Got a reply 5 minutes later from Steve saying it was fine. 8am the next morning I receive my 500g of jail break









Anyway....this formula 6 when I get it....is it fairly forgiving for my newbie technique?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

That's strange that your order didn't arrive. I know they are roasting and shipping Formula 6 daily. I ordered 6kg last Thursday and it arrived Monday. Definitely give them a call rather than email, I think.

As for forgiving... I know it's not an especially challenging blend to make good espresso with. Rob James says on his website "Some of the intention was to create a coffee that was easy to make." I guess you can only try it and see, really.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh I don't think its anything sinister; either lost in the post or perhaps just an admin error. I'm not judging there service already, don't worry









Can't wait to give it a go. I'm getting good shots from jailbreak now. I found hasbean's kicker so hit ands miss, but I think its more me than the blend, so I'm sticking to the easy ones for now.

Sorry, I hijacked, I'll bugger off now!


----------



## chopper007 (Jun 9, 2011)

what about alternatives for green bean suppliers ?


----------



## coffee021 (Aug 17, 2011)

if you like a chocolaty espresso and Drury featuring- try the Riserva or the Cuidado from Drury - very honest coffee also great as latte...


----------

